# TP-Link TL-WN951N Wireless



## hubolek (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi, 

A have problem with runing N Wireless AP on this card:
TP-Link TL-WN951N Wireless 802.11n PCI 

Card is installed in FreeBSD 8.1 and use hostapd, but a can't N signal of it.

When I stop hostapd than show in create wlan0 that mode is ng, but when I turn on hostapd that change to g. 

When I config only wlan0 without any security, that connection is only G, but I want to run G and N.

Someone can help me with that?


```
#pciconf -lv
    vendor     = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'
    device     = '802.11a/b/g/n Wireless PCI Adapter (AR5416)'
    class      = network
```
It's working in G mode, and I need run on G and N mode. I use wlan0 and hostapd

My hostapd.conf:


```
interface=wlan0
logger_syslog=-1
logger_syslog_level=2
logger_stdout=-1
logger_stdout_level=2
dump_file=/var/log/hostap.dump
debug=4

ctrl_interface_group=0
ssid=xxxxx
wpa=1
wpa_passphrase=xxxxx
wpa_key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
wpa_pairwise=TKIP CCMP
```

When I not run a network a see that mode is ng, but when I'am runing hostapd that mode change to G?

Have someone can help me with that problem?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 26, 2011)

http://www.freebsd.org/news/status/report-2010-10-2010-12.html#FreeBSD-802.11n


----------



## hubolek (Jan 26, 2011)

thx, now I know why can't do that


----------



## mantic (May 11, 2011)

You have this card working stably?

For the life of me, this card just freezes the machine once in AP mode.

The only difference is I run WPA2 in the hostapd.conf.

What do you have in your kernel?


----------



## hubolek (May 11, 2011)

Hi,

It's works stable now.. I update my system to 8.2-stable. In earlier 8.0 I have sometime problem with losing signal.

In kernel have that:


```
device          wlan            # 802.11 support
options         IEEE80211_DEBUG # enable debug msgs
options         IEEE80211_AMPDU_AGE # age frames in AMPDU reorder q's
options         IEEE80211_SUPPORT_MESH  # enable 802.11s draft support
device          wlan_wep        # 802.11 WEP support
device          wlan_ccmp       # 802.11 CCMP support
device          wlan_tkip       # 802.11 TKIP support
device          wlan_amrr       # AMRR transmit rate control algorithm
device          an              # Aironet 4500/4800 802.11 wireless NICs.
device          ath             # Atheros pci/cardbus NIC's
device          ath_hal         # pci/cardbus chip support
options         AH_SUPPORT_AR5416       # enable AR5416 tx/rx descriptors
device          ath_rate_sample # SampleRate tx rate control for ath
device          ral             # Ralink Technology RT2500 wireless NICs.
device          wi              # WaveLAN/Intersil/Symbol 802.11 wireless NICs.
```

and I use to manage this card a hostapd


----------



## maxum (Jul 9, 2012)

So there is really absolutely nothing I can do?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 9, 2012)

freebsd-wireless is a better place to ask.


----------

